# IAF F-4E's with victory markings



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm looking for some additional pics of a couple of Israeli F4E's with victory markings.
I have 2 small nose shots of what is noted as 609/109 with 7 
Reference - Osprey Aces No.60 F-4 Phantom Aces and Isra Decals Book, Colours and Markings of IAF
Now the 2 shots of 609 appear to have slightly differing camo so are they in fact the same aircraft? Isra Decals states lost in 1975 while Osprey states photo taken in 1977! Tend to believe Isra decals but is there more info that ties the two photo's or ARE they different aircraft? Apparently 609 is the sole top scorer with 7 victories, so Osprey info must be in error...

F-4E No. 122/222 showing 5 kill markings also Osprey No.60. This apparently was the other top scoring survivor as another F-4E '151' also with 5 victories was lost a short time after the 5 were scored.

I would like to model both of these aircraft as it appears 609 is an early F4 and 122/222 is a later modified F-4E.

Any help would be greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------

